# Off Road Diesel in Fort Walton Beach



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Does any one know if you can buy off road diesel in FWB, Destin, Shalimar, or Niceville with out going to a marina. Last I checked the marina is $3.30, the on road diesel at the gas station down the road is $2.35 and I just read a thread where a guy bought off road diesel in Pensacoal for $1.70.


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

you can buy it up in crestview... tate oil i think is the name of the place


----------

